# Who has a PM1236



## Sleddog (Feb 19, 2017)

I've been harassing Matt via emails, questioning him about the PM1236 lathe. I'm almost ready to fall off the fence & place the order for one. I would like to ask if anyone has one near SE South Dakota & if it's possible I  could come look at it.


----------



## Btroj (Feb 19, 2017)

I live just south of Omaha in Bellevue, NE.  A bit of a drive but doable.  Let me know if you are interested.  I have had my PM 1236 for a couple years.  Been quite happy with it thus far.


----------



## Sleddog (Feb 20, 2017)

Btroj said:


> I live just south of Omaha in Bellevue, NE.  A bit of a drive but doable.  Let me know if you are interested.  I have had my PM 1236 for a couple years.  Been quite happy with it thus far.



Thanks. Omaha isn't too far. Are you available during the week? Days?


----------



## Btroj (Feb 20, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## Sleddog (Mar 4, 2017)

Just wanted to say thanks for showing me your machine. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Btroj (Mar 4, 2017)

Glad I could be of help.  It was good to meet a person from the forum and discover some similar interests.  I enjoyed the visit.

Place an order yet?


----------



## Sleddog (Mar 4, 2017)

Btroj said:


> Place an order yet?



Uh huh !


----------



## Sleddog (Mar 19, 2017)

I do.....!

Out with the old.....







In with the new.....






Cleaned & ready to go.....






It runs pretty smooth.....Time to start making some chips....


----------



## tweinke (Mar 19, 2017)

Congrats on your new machine! Give us a review of your thoughts on the machine after you get to use it a bit.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 20, 2017)

Great to see some pics of your new machine set up and ready to rock!  Thanks for sharing the video too.

There has been a rash of PM1236 arrivals lately which is a great thing.  I have a PM1236 (and a PM932) on order hopefully arriving in a few weeks.  

Look forward to seeing some projects pics in the future!


----------

